# Canada's a bit strange



## racialreality9

It used to be this cold, white, socialist utopia, different from the United States which was always to a certain extent multiracial.

But now, at the rate you are accepting immigrants from around the world and crowding them into your cities, you white Canadians will go extinct first!


----------



## Pogo

Canada's _always_ been multiracial and multiethnic, even if you don't count the Native Americans.

Lemme guess ----- you've never been there.  Amirite?


----------



## Moonglow

Pogo said:


> Canada's _always_ been multiracial and multiethnic, even if you don't count the Native Americans.
> 
> Lemme guess ----- you've never been there.  Amirite?


Don't let him know about French Canadians...


----------



## WildWilly

Let me be the first to agree with you.  We are accepting others from countries that are indeed war torn,  but crowding them into Canada which is already facing a crisis(economically)  can only result in further complications. Let's be fair, It is sad that they are being displaced but giving them free access to our country will end up causing tax payers a hardship that we can barely tolerate as it is. I feel that it is time for a change, a dramatic change, so if Trump isn't successful in procurring the presidency of the United States maybe he can run for Prime Minister of Canada next time around, LOL! Just kidding............ Maybe. Yes Canada is a bit strange but are the United States of America much different?


----------



## Pogo

WildWilly said:


> Let me be the first to agree with you.  We are accepting others from countries that are indeed war torn,  but crowding them into Canada which is already facing a crisis(economically)  can only result in further complications. Let's be fair, It is sad that they are being displaced but giving them free access to our country will end up causing tax payers a hardship that we can barely tolerate as it is. I feel that it is time for a change, a dramatic change, so if Trump isn't successful in procurring the presidency of the United States maybe he can run for Prime Minister of Canada next time around, LOL! Just kidding............ Maybe. Yes Canada is a bit strange but are the United States of America much different?



Way different.  Donald Rump is a laughingstock in Canada..  Not even Wild Rose could stomach his diarrheaic drivel.  But that's in line with the whole rest of the world, so..... it's not Canada that's a bit strange on that.

As the saying goes, "only in America".  As the other saying goes, "nobody ever went broke underestimating the intelligence of the American public".


----------



## feduptaxpayer

racialreality9 said:


> It used to be this cold, white, socialist utopia, different from the United States which was always to a certain extent multiracial.
> 
> But now, at the rate you are accepting immigrants from around the world and crowding them into your cities, you white Canadians will go extinct first!




For the last several decades Canada has been bringing in approx. 80% - 90% of it's new immigrants from the third world. Continuing at a acceptance rate like that for another few decades and white people will pretty much be going extinct in Canada. White Canadians are getting close to becoming a minority and are well on their way to committing racial suicide if old whitey don't wake up soon. It has nothing to do with racism as some stunned fools would like to call it. It's all about survival as a species as God intended.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It used to be this cold, white, socialist utopia, different from the United States which was always to a certain extent multiracial.
> 
> But now, at the rate you are accepting immigrants from around the world and crowding them into your cities, you white Canadians will go extinct first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the last several decades Canada has been bringing in approx. 80% - 90% of it's new immigrants from the third world. Continuing at a acceptance rate like that for another few decades and white people will pretty much be going extinct in Canada. White Canadians are getting close to becoming a minority and are well on their way to committing racial suicide if old whitey don't wake up soon. It has nothing to do with racism as some stunned fools would like to call it. It's all about survival as a species as God intended.
Click to expand...


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Pogo said:


> Canada's _always_ been multiracial and multiethnic, even if you don't count the Native Americans.
> 
> Lemme guess ----- you've never been there.  Amirite?



Yes, Canada in some ways can be considered multicultural and multi ethnic today but only because in the past several decades Canada has been bringing in way too many immigrants from third world countries, and all of them bringing with them their cultures, languages, heritages, traditions, and ways of life and values, and all conflicting and in competition with Caucasian Canadians language,traditions,cultures,heritages and ways of life and values. White Canadians have been forced by our politically correct political traitors to accept this anti-white program and agenda called multiculturalism(white genocide). If white Canadians will not fight for their racial survival and watch as they slowly disappear then they will pay for it, and especially their children and grandchildren will also. When old whitey becomes a minority and are slowly assimilated into other cultures they will not be able to fight back anymore. The non-whites will have one and Canada will now be their Canada. A Canada that I do not want to see my grandchildren have to live in. 

I say dump this program and agenda called multiculturalism and force those coming to Canada to become and join in our white culture or go back from whence you came. I don't want to be forced to pay for other cultures out of my tax dollars and new immigrants can be told that they can keep their culture alive and well and white Canadians will pay for it.

That is bull chit.  Works for me.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Moonglow said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada's _always_ been multiracial and multiethnic, even if you don't count the Native Americans.
> 
> Lemme guess ----- you've never been there.  Amirite?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't let him know about French Canadians...
Click to expand...



Oh yes, those frenchies from kebec that cried for bilingualism for Canada or they will separate, and when they get bilingualism for the rest of Canada they decided to go unilingual french. The sooner they separate the better. I as an anglophone have gotten sick and tired of seeing french on my cereal boxes.   The french pretty much have been running Canada for decades now thanks to that dictator pete turdeau who shoved french down the throats of the rest of Canada on anglophone Canadians who never asked for it. And now Canadians are stuck with another turdeau. It amazes me as to why English Canadians love getting their daily kicks in the ass routine by the anti-Canadian french of kebec? 

What fools they be.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

WildWilly said:


> Let me be the first to agree with you.  We are accepting others from countries that are indeed war torn,  but crowding them into Canada which is already facing a crisis(economically)  can only result in further complications. Let's be fair, It is sad that they are being displaced but giving them free access to our country will end up causing tax payers a hardship that we can barely tolerate as it is. I feel that it is time for a change, a dramatic change, so if Trump isn't successful in procurring the presidency of the United States maybe he can run for Prime Minister of Canada next time around, LOL! Just kidding............ Maybe. Yes Canada is a bit strange but are the United States of America much different?




(X)Donald Trump would not have a chance at ever becoming the PM of Canada because the main scream lame duck Canadian lieberal media will see too that. This useless corporate controlled media of ours has most Canadians brainwashed into believing that Trump would be bad for Canada as PM. Most Canadians will believe what the Canadian main scream media tells them and will vote according to what and whoa the special interest controlled media want as PM for Canada. Canadians are a controlled bunch of fools who have a problem of not being able to think for themselves. They like the media to do that for them, the stunned stupid fools.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Pogo said:


> WildWilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me be the first to agree with you.  We are accepting others from countries that are indeed war torn,  but crowding them into Canada which is already facing a crisis(economically)  can only result in further complications. Let's be fair, It is sad that they are being displaced but giving them free access to our country will end up causing tax payers a hardship that we can barely tolerate as it is. I feel that it is time for a change, a dramatic change, so if Trump isn't successful in procurring the presidency of the United States maybe he can run for Prime Minister of Canada next time around, LOL! Just kidding............ Maybe. Yes Canada is a bit strange but are the United States of America much different?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way different.  Donald Rump is a laughingstock in Canada..  Not even Wild Rose could stomach his diarrheaic drivel.  But that's in line with the whole rest of the world, so..... it's not Canada that's a bit strange on that.
> 
> As the saying goes, "only in America".  As the other saying goes, "nobody ever went broke underestimating the intelligence of the American public".
Click to expand...



According to all the people that attend Trumps rallies, they don't seem to feel as the they consider him to be a laughing stock. It is only dumb downed and brainwashed by the elite corporate lane duck media that makes people like you believe their chit about Trump. You should be saying that boy turdeau is a laughung stock in Canada and to the rest of the world. He is a sucker and a fool. The boy is a dreamer and who only thinks that people of the third world are of any importance. He keeps flooding Canada with third world refugees and then forces white Canadians to feed, house and clothe them all with Canadian Taxpayer's tax dollars. Tax dollars that could be better spent in Canada for Canadians, not the rest of the world. But that is too much common sense and logic for you to understand and handle, eh?  

The Wild Rose Party is just as politically correct and pro-multicultural as the rest of the so-called political party's that we have in Canada. Unfortunately for Canada, approx. 90% of Canadians think like their french Canadian hero kid Turdeau. How to destroy a country and it's freedoms in ten easy marxist steps. 

So, now worries about a guy like Trump ever coming to power in Canada. The lame duck Pravada media will see to that. Canada will only become more and more like the third world as time goes on thanks too PM's like boy Turdeau and all the lieberal lovers out there who are hell bent on turning this country into a third world one. Fools indeed.


----------



## Ozone

feduptaxpayer said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildWilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me be the first to agree with you.  We are accepting others from countries that are indeed war torn,  but crowding them into Canada which is already facing a crisis(economically)  can only result in further complications. Let's be fair, It is sad that they are being displaced but giving them free access to our country will end up causing tax payers a hardship that we can barely tolerate as it is. I feel that it is time for a change, a dramatic change, so if Trump isn't successful in procurring the presidency of the United States maybe he can run for Prime Minister of Canada next time around, LOL! Just kidding............ Maybe. Yes Canada is a bit strange but are the United States of America much different?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way different.  Donald Rump is a laughingstock in Canada..  Not even Wild Rose could stomach his diarrheaic drivel.  But that's in line with the whole rest of the world, so..... it's not Canada that's a bit strange on that.
> 
> As the saying goes, "only in America".  As the other saying goes, "nobody ever went broke underestimating the intelligence of the American public".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> According to all the people that attend Trumps rallies, they don't seem to feel as the they consider him to be a laughing stock. It is only dumb downed and brainwashed by the elite corporate lane duck media that makes people like you believe their chit about Trump. You should be saying that boy turdeau is a laughung stock in Canada and to the rest of the world. He is a sucker and a fool. The boy is a dreamer and who only thinks that people of the third world are of any importance. He keeps flooding Canada with third world refugees and then forces white Canadians to feed, house and clothe them all with Canadian Taxpayer's tax dollars. Tax dollars that could be better spent in Canada for Canadians, not the rest of the world. But that is too much common sense and logic for you to understand and handle, eh?
> 
> The Wild Rose Party is just as politically correct and pro-multicultural as the rest of the so-called political party's that we have in Canada. Unfortunately for Canada, approx. 90% of Canadians think like their french Canadian hero kid Turdeau. How to destroy a country and it's freedoms in ten easy marxist steps.
> 
> So, now worries about a guy like Trump ever coming to power in Canada. The lame duck Pravada media will see to that. Canada will only become more and more like the third world as time goes on thanks too PM's like boy Turdeau and all the lieberal lovers out there who are hell bent on turning this country into a third world one. Fools indeed.
Click to expand...

you seem to be under the impression that canadians have ever had the right to elect their own head of state.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It used to be this cold, white, socialist utopia, different from the United States which was always to a certain extent multiracial.
> 
> But now, at the rate you are accepting immigrants from around the world and crowding them into your cities, you white Canadians will go extinct first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the last several decades Canada has been bringing in approx. 80% - 90% of it's new immigrants from the third world. Continuing at a acceptance rate like that for another few decades and white people will pretty much be going extinct in Canada. White Canadians are getting close to becoming a minority and are well on their way to committing racial suicide if old whitey don't wake up soon. It has nothing to do with racism as some stunned fools would like to call it. It's all about survival as a species as God intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Is that you in that picture, troll? You are so lucky that a white man invented the computer? This allows morons like you to be able to push and spread your marxist drivel chit around. An unfortunate thing for people who use the computer and put it too better use than a white hating troll like you ever do. 

So, have you tried sticking one of your fingers in your ear and gone bowling yet? Hitting the pins might knock some sense into your pea brain, marxist white hater. Oh, David Duke says hi, retard.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Ozone said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WildWilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me be the first to agree with you.  We are accepting others from countries that are indeed war torn,  but crowding them into Canada which is already facing a crisis(economically)  can only result in further complications. Let's be fair, It is sad that they are being displaced but giving them free access to our country will end up causing tax payers a hardship that we can barely tolerate as it is. I feel that it is time for a change, a dramatic change, so if Trump isn't successful in procurring the presidency of the United States maybe he can run for Prime Minister of Canada next time around, LOL! Just kidding............ Maybe. Yes Canada is a bit strange but are the United States of America much different?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way different.  Donald Rump is a laughingstock in Canada..  Not even Wild Rose could stomach his diarrheaic drivel.  But that's in line with the whole rest of the world, so..... it's not Canada that's a bit strange on that.
> 
> As the saying goes, "only in America".  As the other saying goes, "nobody ever went broke underestimating the intelligence of the American public".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> According to all the people that attend Trumps rallies, they don't seem to feel as the they consider him to be a laughing stock. It is only dumb downed and brainwashed by the elite corporate lane duck media that makes people like you believe their chit about Trump. You should be saying that boy turdeau is a laughung stock in Canada and to the rest of the world. He is a sucker and a fool. The boy is a dreamer and who only thinks that people of the third world are of any importance. He keeps flooding Canada with third world refugees and then forces white Canadians to feed, house and clothe them all with Canadian Taxpayer's tax dollars. Tax dollars that could be better spent in Canada for Canadians, not the rest of the world. But that is too much common sense and logic for you to understand and handle, eh?
> 
> The Wild Rose Party is just as politically correct and pro-multicultural as the rest of the so-called political party's that we have in Canada. Unfortunately for Canada, approx. 90% of Canadians think like their french Canadian hero kid Turdeau. How to destroy a country and it's freedoms in ten easy marxist steps.
> 
> So, now worries about a guy like Trump ever coming to power in Canada. The lame duck Pravada media will see to that. Canada will only become more and more like the third world as time goes on thanks too PM's like boy Turdeau and all the lieberal lovers out there who are hell bent on turning this country into a third world one. Fools indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you seem to be under the impression that canadians have ever had the right to elect their own head of state.
Click to expand...



That is right. Canadians will only vote for people who the corporate controlled media want them to vote for. Canadians haven't got a clue as to how politics works in Canada and who controls it. If a guy like Donald Trump ever came along, the special interest politically correct controlled media would put the fear into them and make that person out to be a danger to Canada and Canadians if elected. Canadians are unable to think or do any research for themselves. They let the lame duck controlled media do it for them.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It used to be this cold, white, socialist utopia, different from the United States which was always to a certain extent multiracial.
> 
> But now, at the rate you are accepting immigrants from around the world and crowding them into your cities, you white Canadians will go extinct first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the last several decades Canada has been bringing in approx. 80% - 90% of it's new immigrants from the third world. Continuing at a acceptance rate like that for another few decades and white people will pretty much be going extinct in Canada. White Canadians are getting close to becoming a minority and are well on their way to committing racial suicide if old whitey don't wake up soon. It has nothing to do with racism as some stunned fools would like to call it. It's all about survival as a species as God intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that you in that picture?
Click to expand...



No, Chicken Little.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It used to be this cold, white, socialist utopia, different from the United States which was always to a certain extent multiracial.
> 
> But now, at the rate you are accepting immigrants from around the world and crowding them into your cities, you white Canadians will go extinct first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the last several decades Canada has been bringing in approx. 80% - 90% of it's new immigrants from the third world. Continuing at a acceptance rate like that for another few decades and white people will pretty much be going extinct in Canada. White Canadians are getting close to becoming a minority and are well on their way to committing racial suicide if old whitey don't wake up soon. It has nothing to do with racism as some stunned fools would like to call it. It's all about survival as a species as God intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that you in that picture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, Chicken Little.
Click to expand...



Yes, it is you chicken shit.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It used to be this cold, white, socialist utopia, different from the United States which was always to a certain extent multiracial.
> 
> But now, at the rate you are accepting immigrants from around the world and crowding them into your cities, you white Canadians will go extinct first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the last several decades Canada has been bringing in approx. 80% - 90% of it's new immigrants from the third world. Continuing at a acceptance rate like that for another few decades and white people will pretty much be going extinct in Canada. White Canadians are getting close to becoming a minority and are well on their way to committing racial suicide if old whitey don't wake up soon. It has nothing to do with racism as some stunned fools would like to call it. It's all about survival as a species as God intended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that you in that picture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, Chicken Little.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is you chicken shit.
Click to expand...





Who is the one crying about runnin' outta white folks?


----------



## MaryL

racialreality9 said:


> It used to be this cold, white, socialist utopia, different from the United States which was always to a certain extent multiracial.
> 
> But now, at the rate you are accepting immigrants from around the world and crowding them into your cities, you white Canadians will go extinct first!


Have to agree. Canadians, like most European countries , might as well surrender their cultural identity and just let immigrants dictate what the norms and laws are, instead of the other way 'round. Sharia law and public be-headings, stoning gays  to death.  Mandatory Burkas for women. This is what this silliness of politically correct multiculturalism will lead to.  You guys WANT that?


----------



## Unkotare

The sky is falling! The sky is falling!


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> For the last several decades Canada has been bringing in approx. 80% - 90% of it's new immigrants from the third world. Continuing at a acceptance rate like that for another few decades and white people will pretty much be going extinct in Canada. White Canadians are getting close to becoming a minority and are well on their way to committing racial suicide if old whitey don't wake up soon. It has nothing to do with racism as some stunned fools would like to call it. It's all about survival as a species as God intended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that you in that picture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, Chicken Little.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is you chicken shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the one crying about runnin' outta white folks?
Click to expand...



Troll


----------



## feduptaxpayer

MaryL said:


> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It used to be this cold, white, socialist utopia, different from the United States which was always to a certain extent multiracial.
> 
> But now, at the rate you are accepting immigrants from around the world and crowding them into your cities, you white Canadians will go extinct first!
> 
> 
> 
> Have to agree. Canadians, like most European countries , might as well surrender their cultural identity and just let immigrants dictate what the norms and laws are, instead of the other way 'round. Sharia law and public be-headings, stoning gays  to death.  Mandatory Burkas for women. This is what this silliness of politically correct multiculturalism will lead to.  You guys WANT that?
Click to expand...



We the sheeple don't want any more third world immigration. It is the puppets on a string politically correct multicultural politicians who want it along with the corporations who want to import cheap third world labor. And of course there is morons like unko dory who hates white people and would enjoy nothing more than watching old whitey go extinct. Unko dory knows he cannot win with me so he keeps trying to make a fool of himself trying too convince white folk that we are all racists. The guy is a troll twit. Trump will put that white hater guy to rest when Trump becomes President. When that day comes I am going to have a field day with that moron. Get ready unko dory, because I am.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> The sky is falling! The sky is falling!




The sky can't fall in, .  I am amazed as to how far you got in life with so little.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that you in that picture?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No, Chicken Little.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is you chicken shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the one crying about runnin' outta white folks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Troll
Click to expand...





Thanks for identifying yourself in answering the question.


----------



## Unkotare

feduptaxpayer said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It used to be this cold, white, socialist utopia, different from the United States which was always to a certain extent multiracial.
> 
> But now, at the rate you are accepting immigrants from around the world and crowding them into your cities, you white Canadians will go extinct first!
> 
> 
> 
> Have to agree. Canadians, like most European countries , might as well surrender their cultural identity and just let immigrants dictate what the norms and laws are, instead of the other way 'round. Sharia law and public be-headings, stoning gays  to death.  Mandatory Burkas for women. This is what this silliness of politically correct multiculturalism will lead to.  You guys WANT that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We the sheeple don't want any more third world immigration. It is the puppets on a string politically correct multicultural politicians who want it along with the corporations who want to import cheap third world labor. And of course there is morons like unko dory who hates white people and would enjoy nothing more than watching old whitey go extinct. Unko dory knows he cannot win with me so he keeps trying to make a fool of himself trying too convince white folk that we are all racists. The guy is a troll twit. Trump will put that white hater guy to rest when Trump becomes President. When that day comes I am going to have a field day with that moron. Get ready unko dory, because I am.
Click to expand...











You seem very confused.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that you in that picture?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Chicken Little.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is you chicken shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is the one crying about runnin' outta white folks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Troll
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for identifying yourself in answering the question.
Click to expand...



Did the sky fall on your head yet .


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


> feduptaxpayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racialreality9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It used to be this cold, white, socialist utopia, different from the United States which was always to a certain extent multiracial.
> 
> But now, at the rate you are accepting immigrants from around the world and crowding them into your cities, you white Canadians will go extinct first!
> 
> 
> 
> Have to agree. Canadians, like most European countries , might as well surrender their cultural identity and just let immigrants dictate what the norms and laws are, instead of the other way 'round. Sharia law and public be-headings, stoning gays  to death.  Mandatory Burkas for women. This is what this silliness of politically correct multiculturalism will lead to.  You guys WANT that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> We the sheeple don't want any more third world immigration. It is the puppets on a string politically correct multicultural politicians who want it along with the corporations who want to import cheap third world labor. And of course there is morons like unko dory who hates white people and would enjoy nothing more than watching old whitey go extinct. Unko dory knows he cannot win with me so he keeps trying to make a fool of himself trying too convince white folk that we are all racists. The guy is a troll twit. Trump will put that white hater guy to rest when Trump becomes President. When that day comes I am going to have a field day with that moron. Get ready unko dory, because I am.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You seem very confused.
Click to expand...


Look out troll twit, the sky is falling down. Run, fool.


----------



## Unkotare




----------



## feduptaxpayer

Unkotare said:


>




You are such a good liar, troll. I bet that it comes natural too you, eh troll?  Watch out for falling sky pieces, troll.


----------

